# Help me chose a SP-01!



## UA8 (Dec 7, 2008)

I will be purchasing a a SP-01 in Jan and need to chose between the Tactical and the Standard model. I will mainly be using this a as a range pistol and a as a secondary HD firearm. At some point I am also possibly interested in getting into possibly 2 or 3 gun competition. 

The main thing I really like about the Tactical is the tritium sights my friend had them installed on his 75 SA and I really thought they were very effective. 

The other issue in question is the decocker vs. manual safety. I'm not real sure which I prefer. Any ideas?

So basically I would appreciate any advice on which to chose and ideas on any thoughts listed above. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I personally like the decocker for the purposes you listed I think you could go either way. The decocker I am told is harded to do for trigger work, but I leave that to the experts anyway. Probably go with the one you are most used to ei: if you have experience with the safety or with the decocker on other guns. I could go with either one, for me would depend on price which I could get the cheapest.


----------

